# Agave nectar?



## roblloyd

Has anyone tried agave nectar instead of some sugar? I have a chianti in the primary that I am about to rack. I was goings to use that slurry for SP. I think the agave nectar might give it a nice favor but wasn't sure how to substitute or if it would even work.


----------



## tonyt

I don't know about that BUT Agave Nectar makes one heck of a Margarita instead of all or some of the simple syrup.


----------



## Julie

I have never used it myselft but there has been some on here that have and seem to like it. Why don't you backsweeten a glass of your wine and taste it first?


----------



## roblloyd

Oh yeah. duh! I can try it at the backsweetening stage. I was thinking it should go in at first fermentation. 

Thanks for pointing out the obvious and wacking me in the head with it!


----------



## Julie

roblloyd said:


> Oh yeah. duh! I can try it at the backsweetening stage. I was thinking it should go in at first fermentation.
> 
> Thanks for pointing out the obvious and wacking me in the head with it!


----------



## roblloyd

Nice! I'm usually the one pointing out the obvious too! At least with stuff I know.... I'm getting there with this wine making stuff.


----------

